# testimonial



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

While teaching the adult Sunday school class I mentioned bee stings for treatment and our pastors wife said that she had arthritis in her thumbs and she stung herself 7 times in each thumb joint and has not had any pain for 3 years. She mentioned her knee hurting so I brought her some bees and she stung herself on the knee and 1 week later she says it is doing much better with no pain.
Just thought I would pass it on.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

A 3 year relief from arthritic pain... now that is amazing. I certainly believe that bee stings can relieve arthritic pain but in my case it only lasts about 48 hours. And it takes a very large number of stings to do that. But sometimes it does happen and I get really hammered, but never on purpose. I suppose I should take my shirt off and go out into one of our wilder bee yards and let them go at it... but just haven't the nerve. 5-7 stings just won't do... guess my system is desensitized to a small dosage.


----------



## bendriftin (Nov 1, 2010)

I was discussing this very thing with my chiropractor the other day. He was telling me that the same chemical in the sting that relieves arthritis is also found in the honey, according to him one teaspoon of raw honey a day will also do wonders. I know that when I start getting leg cramps and I start taking honey daily it sure helps.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I just stung myself 3 times in the back for a pulled muscle, I pulled it lifting condenser unit and was at the roll over on your knees to get up point. Yesterday after taking the bees in the bathroom, 2 getting out of the jar and flying around and all of my contortions to sting myself in the back it is better today. I may sting a couple of more times or I may wait a couple of days but it did help on the muscle.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

We use an ice cube with a cloth around it prior to stinging that spot. It really helps with preventing or greatly reducing sting pain most times and doesn't impede benefits.


----------

